# Heating Systems - Gas?



## TAO22 (Dec 30, 2010)

Hi Everyone

Just wondering if anyone has an idea whether gas fire heating (like we have in caravans in the UK) is available here in Portugal? 
Having made the decision to move here after spending the last two months in a very damp and cold flat  I've decided winter survival next year depends on me finding a suitable way to heat the property.....I've seen woodburners (not practical for a 1st floor apartment) and also electric wall panels.....but wonder if these would even scratch the surface when it comes to heating a large flat??

Any suggestions would be fantastic as the thought of another two months in a damp fridge is less than appealing 

Thanks so much....


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

AKI - Bricolage . Decoração . Jardim
Like those?


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

One heating system we have had installed in Air conditioning units with dehumidifer and heatiing. GREAT and easily installed.
BUT don´t do it on the cheap! We bought three of AKI own brand three year s ago and the have just been consigned to the BIN! Unrepairable. Have now replaced then with Sanyo unit and are sorry we didn´t bite the bullet for some decent units when we started.
This time we bought from a proper a/c company not one of the cheaper outlets.

Cheaper is fine...until somethng goes wrong and there is NO backup


----------

